# Basic PBeM game



## chrisheff (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm looking to start a pbem campaign using the old Basic D&D rules, and expanding into Expert and Companion.

The campaign will use modified modules from those old sets. Characters will be based in the city of Specularum, and will be able to rest and buy/sell there between adventures.

I'm hoping to have 3-6 players. Each player will need to make up a 1st level character using the Basic rules, following these guidelines...

*Character creation*:

1) Roll 4d6 six times, disregarding the lowest die roll each time. Apply these to your stats as you see fit. Follow the Basic rules for adjustments.

2) Maximum hit points at first level.

3) Each player gets 150gp to buy starting equipment (from the Basic rules only).

*General*:


Characters begin living in common rooms at the various guilds in Specularum. You are required to pay 1gp room & board per week. In addition, you may have various perks made available to you as listed below.


_Adventurer’s Guild_: fighters, elves, dwarves, halflings


- access to quest/adventure information


_Mage’s Guild_: magic-users, elves


- access to sages (for info and identifying magic)
- access to masters (for new spells when levels are gained)


_Churches_: clerics


- access to healing (it costs less if you have a cleric in your party from that church) and religious info


_Thieve’s Guild_: thieves, Halflings


- appraising (the fee will be taken into account in the final price; if a thief from the guild is present in the party, the appraisal will be within 10% of the actual price)
- access to rumours and information


Other house rules will be made available before the game begins.

We will probably be making use of an online die rolling program.

I have 12+ years running and playing pbems. If you are interested in playing, please email me with any questions. You may also just email me your character if you are interested in playing. Please email me at sapunjis@hotmail.com

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## mjellis68 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chris,

Looks great!  I am ready to go.

MJ


----------



## chrisheff (Feb 16, 2010)

We now have a full party. Lurkers and future players still welcome to join.


----------

